# Does Scooby (from youtube) do steroids?



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

For those that dont know, Scooby is this guy who has a youtube channel giving some great advice on bodybuilding, see him here:






he talks as if he would never touch steroids (he even strongly advises against any supplements) but he is quite a beast.

Who thinks he might be telling fibs?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

No i dont think so but i could be wrong. But you can usually tell by neck/trap size and well look at his.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> No i dont think so but i could be wrong. But you can usually tell by neck/trap size and well look at his.


But then agian ive just noticed his nipples, look gyno.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> No i dont think so but i could be wrong. But you can usually tell by neck/trap size and well look at his.


can you???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its hard to tell nowadays who is on what .

he is a yank so could be on trt and hgh from a doctor ...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> can you???


yes!!!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i had quite large traps before i even picked a weight up. so i doubt its that. but i have heard this bloke is natural and looking to compete in an over 50's show soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

besides he is one annoying [email protected] ....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> yes!!!


its not because of thee ol' more androgen receptors in trap/neck area is it??


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hes not that big

Hes old he could have been training for years so grtting to his size over a matter of years is not difficult at all

But more importantly WTF is up with that garden gnoe


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

why does he wear some poxy hat in every video he makes?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Doubt it, says he's been training 20 years or so, + hes not in awesome shape, for a 50 odd year old yes but for his diet and training ide say no, + hes made like no progress since he started videos in like 2006, so ide say natural


----------



## MIM (Jun 6, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Doubt it, says he's been training 20 years or so, + hes not in awesome shape, for a 50 odd year old yes but for his diet and training ide say no, + hes made like no progress since he started videos in like 2006, so ide say natural


yup exactly


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

What's the crack with takin off his t shirt and putting on a hat??


----------

